# Rip



## matt1983 (Apr 9, 2008)

RIP little Sid :-( luv u loads xx


----------



## josh9961 (Feb 10, 2011)

Really sorry for your loss, it's always toughest when animals pass, because you know they never did anything wrong so it seems so unfair for them to have to go. 

What happened to him?

R.i.P


----------



## matt1983 (Apr 9, 2008)

Don't know I checked on him when I got home and he wasn't moving and I picked him up and he passed away on my hand . He was only 3 got him at 8 weeks old which kinda makes it worse as I've watched him grow upand I tamed him down a lot'.


----------



## Ash D (Dec 11, 2011)

Sorry for your loss Matt  it's always sad when a pet dies, hope he went peacefully x


----------

